

An alternative to monkeypatching in Ruby - sandal
http://blog.rubybestpractices.com/posts/gregory/008-decorator-delegator-disco.html

======
Bjoern
If you don't clearly understand the implications of "Monkeypatching" (also
known as "Ninjapatching") then watch this:

<http://rubymanor.org/videos/unobtrusive_metaprogramming/>

Slides: [http://seanohalpin.github.com/unobtrusive-
metaprogramming/un...](http://seanohalpin.github.com/unobtrusive-
metaprogramming/unobtrusive-metaprogramming.html)

Its a nice little talk explaining in detail whats going on with all this
namespace pollution in Ruby.

Here is the direct link to the mp4 btw.:

[http://rubymanor.org/videos/unobtrusive_metaprogramming/unob...](http://rubymanor.org/videos/unobtrusive_metaprogramming/unobtrusive_metaprogramming.mp4)

~~~
sandal
Ah, Sean is one of our bloggers but he's been dormant since the start of the
blog. Maybe I can nudge him to write up some content based on this talk, as it
looks quite interesting.

Thanks for sharing these links!

